

Arch Linux Packages Visualization - thmzlt
http://www.toofishes.net/blog/arch-package-visualization/

======
SlyShy
If you haven't tried Arch Linux before, I highly recommend it. The
configuration system is excellent, package management is both sane and fast,
and the community is amazing (take a look at the Arch Wiki sometime, it is
chock-full of good information).

The resulting system you get after setting up Arch is zippy, since you know
what's running and what's installed. Compare that to Ubuntu, where there are
any number of mysterious background processes happening--it's getting as bad
as Windows these days.

~~~
mithaler
As nice as pacman is, I haven't had good experiences with the AUR. It's
possible that I'm just terrible at choosing the right scripts (recipes?), but
I haven't been able to get anything to work from an AUR installation, and any
AUR script that depends on other AUR scripts becomes a chore to work with. And
even if anything gets installed, it's not easy to stay on the bleeding edge of
development (which I often want to do with projects I follow, especially on a
system for my own personal use).

On the other hand, I agree with you about the wiki; there's a lot to be said
for having such good documentation on installing and configuring something as
complex as GNOME or KDE.

~~~
mestudent
I haven't had any trouble with AUR any time I've used it, most of the time a
simple makepkg -s does the trick, but maybe it is just similar enough to
slackbuilds for me not to mind.

To be honest though Arch moves too fast for me and there are quite a few
advantages for not, I use ubuntu though because it is easy.

~~~
IvarTJ
I generally come across errors if I attempt to install a port with yaourt that
has many dependencies that are neither in the main repositories, such as the
Yi text editor written in Haskell. Though I recognize that it is probably
better than installing things without informing the package manager.

------
enduser
The highlight of this article for me was the introduction to Gephi, an amazing
open-source visualization package. This will be very helpful for generating
displays of quantitative information for clients.

<http://gephi.org/>

------
siphr
I fell in love with Arch about 2 years ago and have stayed loyal since. :)

